
Ask HN: What tools should I build for individual investors? - ellisclaudin
My background is in hedge funds but I&#x27;ve always liked building things on the side. I recently started managing my own money in stocks. Along the way, I&#x27;ve been creating tools useful to my research process.<p>Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;m currently building:<p>- automated one-page summaries of individual companies financials and what they do — see up to 20 yrs of historical data and all 3 financial statements on 1 page, to make it easier to &quot;skim&quot; an investment before committing to further research.<p>- a specialised search engine for investors — easily search through professional investor letters to find out if an investor has discussed a stock you&#x27;re interested in (built), thinking of expanding this to cover a set of professional investor blogs as well.<p>Other than my own tools, I&#x27;m a big user of whalewisdom and the valueinvestorsclub.<p>I&#x27;d like to create a subscription bundle at a retail price point (say $10&#x2F;mo), and keep adding tools to the bundle at that fixed price. What I&#x27;ve built so far can be found at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;snowballing.co.<p>Welcome all thoughts&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;comments&#x2F;wishlists.
======
commonturtle
> \- automated one-page summaries of individual companies financials and what
> they do — see up to 20 yrs of historical data and all 3 financial statements
> on 1 page, to make it easier to "skim" an investment before committing to
> further research.

I'd love something like this for small/micro-caps (< $100M) in the US and
Europe. I think that's probably where the individual investor can find the
best opportunities to add alpha as the big players are less relevant there.

